# which one???



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I need advice...... New power is on the way....ie large cam, LT's with off road mids no cats, 3200 stall and a tune (for now) I should be putting down well over 400rwhp. I already have Magnaflow catback with xpipe and LPE CAI and QTP cutouts. I am sure I will get nittos...... but which ones are going to hook on the street (not a track quenn here) 555's, NT05 or NT01's? GO. this will not see heavy track days but will put it on. Not a DD and will not see over 5k a year.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you have 17's you can use a 255x40 on the rears, 245x40 up front. If you have 18's go with 245x40 all the way around. Since I did not know if you were doing F&R or just the rears, I gave you dimensions for both.
With 400-410 rwhp, I used Bridgestone RE-11's. Best all around tire for street and track use you stated. The Nitto tires are harder to get and I think one of the models you mentioned have been discontinued.

As a side note, you are close to the alma mater (AU) so WAR EAGLE !!


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

I just put on Nitto nt555's 245/45/zr17's in on all 4 corners fit perfect , but with that being said I also ordered a 2nd pair of nt555's in 275/40/zr17 to put on the rear once I have my fenders rolled might need to install drag bags but time will tell... the nt555's are really sticky my goat use to break traction in 2nd at a roll when I stabbed the pedal with ease now not so much ? much better tire in the traction department than my stock bfg kdw's ! hope this helps ya :thumbsup:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get the NT05s. They are a better tire than the NT555. The NT01s are the softest tread (UTQG 100) but at ~$200 a tire they will wear out in 5,000 to 10,000 miles.


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

I still have 275/40/17 Nitto drag radials on my stock wheels. I never had to touch the quarter or use spacers or anything. Mounted and gone. Had them for a daily driver for 10K miles without ever having a problem.


----------



## c_meczkowski (May 1, 2014)

Get m&h DR 245/45/17


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

c_meczkowski said:


> Get m&h DR 245/45/17


In your other post you stated:


c_meczkowski said:


> Anyone run a m&h radial , I haven't heard much about them


So how can you recommend them?


----------



## c_meczkowski (May 1, 2014)

I mounted them friday night and love them surprised more ppl dont run them , they do come with a nice price tag tho :/ but no rubbing issue at all


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Totally different setup but I ran 15 inch 1995 GMC S15 stock steel wheels with Hoosier 18115 slicks when I went to the strip a couple years ago with no rub. Didn't look that great but they hooked well.


----------

